# Fed Up



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Sunday mornings not spent in the duck blind or in church are a great time for duck and dawg TV. DU TV, Waterdog, Ducks with Billy and Buck, and a couple other hunting shows fill my morning time slot. But not after today... i am sick to death of seeing crappy dog work. These morons have good enough dogs to be on TV or even have a show named after them and they are not worthy or sniffin my dogs butt! 

If you happen to catch Waterdog this morning, they were hunting flooded timber in AR with a yellow dog named Buddy. The handler was shown doing some drills prior to the hunt and he had to handle his dog. This goober looked like he was doing some sort of dance, SWAYING both arms together in a quarter circle motion from his legs up, i believe was an over - WTF!!! The dog even broke during the hunt. PATHETIC, HORRIBLE, HERENDOUS, $#!()% even (that last word started with an S, had a couple Ts and ended with Y)

Ducks with Billy and Buck is always filled with "fetch it up", "fetch it up", "here", "here", "here", "fetch it up", "fetch it up"... then the duck is dropped at his feet - but not before the dog breaks on EVERY SHOT!!! Good girl he says - ignorant!

Who do you have to have a Polaroid of to get on one of them shows? All this crap is doing is showing Joe Hunter that what he is doing with his dog is normal and proper. It may be the norm in a lot of cases, but it ain't right.

Shayne :bad-words:


----------



## Last Frontier Labs (Jan 3, 2003)

*What channel??*

Shayne,
On what channel are these shows aired??? The only time I get to see dogs on TV is on American Birdhunter or sometimes ESPN.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

OLN - Outdoor Life Network.


----------



## Last Frontier Labs (Jan 3, 2003)

*Oh we don't get that one....*

We don't get that one....only the Outdoor Channel.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Oh we don't get that one....*



Last Frontier Labs said:


> We don't get that one....only the Outdoor Channel.


You ain't missin much.

Shayne - Still :bad-words:


----------



## tom (Jan 4, 2003)

Shayne
You mean all trained up like this

*<=====*


----------



## boomer 453 (Jan 4, 2003)

Billy and buck are my pet peave...it would be one thing for a host to hunt with someone who has a crap dog but for the host of a show to do it is something else. That doofus said a few weeks back that he wouldn't take 15,000 for that dog! :lol:


----------



## Peake (Jan 3, 2003)

Lame, Lame, Lame!!! Buck & Billy is pathetic! But the guy is oblivious he thinks she (who names a fem "Buck"?) is the greatest! $15,000? Sorry Billy - NOT! 
Dave - Who turns it on hoping that somehow, someway there will be some "good dawg work this week" and all I ever see is d-o-g work :? :x
PS Seen some good dawg work this AM at the KWHRC Training Day :wink:
________
MAZDA BONGO HISTORY


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

boomer 453 said:


> Billy and buck are my pet peave...it would be one thing for a host to hunt with someone who has a crap dog but for the host of a show to do it is something else. That doofus said a few weeks back that he wouldn't take 15,000 for that dog! :lol:


Billy doesn't seem like a duck hunter to me. He seems like a yankee car salesman. Buck... lets just say should name the show "Billy and Buck, SUCK."

Another complaint i have is that on DU TV... every week that stinkin Executive VP is hunting somewhere... on DU member's dime. 

DU sucks, NAHRA sucks, Cannings sucks, dawg work on TV sucks, duck hunting in Fort Smith sucks, the sporting clay range is closed, and the greatest macho duck dawg in the world has only picked up 4 birds this year... i'm in a bad mood. :x 

Shayne


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

Then for Pete's sake, go back to bed and shuddup!!!!!

Dang Babies!!!!

Looks as though we are going to have to go to Barrett's Bird Farm and shoot through his pens in order to get a few ducks here.

Jerry


----------



## Paul-TEXAS (Jan 7, 2003)

*Yep, It all SUCKS!!!*

I heve to agree with you Shanye. Although I have put more birds in the bag than you this year. The dog work on these shows is horrible. I did see one DU show with the DU dog Drake and he did honor and do some nice work. The people that produce these shows have as much knowledge as the 100yd SkyScraping Trolls that watch them and think it's cool! :drinking: So since the birds are not around, you know what to do. Jerry and I are here to help in that respect. If I ever win the lottery and start my own show, I'll have Ya'll with real dogs on as guests.

Paul-TEXAS


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2003)

I saw that episode out in San Fran where is actually said he wouldn?t take $15,000 what a freaking nut. I would take around $500 for a half trained dog. What about you Peake. I watch the OLN every weekend when I am around. I have seen a lot of un-textbook handling out there on T.V it just makes me want to work harder and focus on getting better when it comes to handling with my dog. Hey what do you people think about getting Shayne is own T.V show, to show the ?Pros? how it it?s done.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

It would be great if Shayne had his own show. He could take turns inviting us to hunt all the best spots in the world. Put me and the Wonderdawg on the list!!!!!!!!!
Last years Master National HT is on thursday the 16th and again on the 26th on OLN.


----------



## KwickLabs (Jan 3, 2003)

What makes me *cringe* even more is knowing there are lots of guys out there wishing they had a dog that could do as well. Awhile back there was a pointing dog show called "Doc on Point". He could have cared less about retrieving, and if the "star" handler said "Whoa, Doc" once, he said it a thousand times. Now that got really obnoxious. 

If you could get the money to back your filming, find guides or clubs to "*GIVE*" you prime time access by promising free adverisement and convince some ill-informed TV exec that your show will "fly", wouldn't that be a neat scam to get tons of superb hunting, be a "star", and make a little money on top of it? The dog is just a pawn, but "Buck" has it made. Buck and most viewers don't know Billy has mediocre standards. Does Billy? Does Billy even care?


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Macho Dawg TV! Sounds good to me. Me and the macho choco dawg would take buddies and their dawgs huntin in all the best spots. I would do a segment on training, including interviews with pros accross the country.

It would be real hunting - such as...

If 3 birds come in and there's 4 guys... WE ALL SHOOT!!! Then argue about who hit what.

If some ******** where sky bustin or callin at our ducks - they'd hear about it.

The boat would not always work perfectly.

We'd put out Mojos.

We'd shoot cheap steel shot and miss a lot.

We'd talk wimmen, dawgs, and cold beer - not just about conservation and blah blah blah.

We'd shoot the hell out of hens... drakes perferred but a limit is the goal!

We'd stuff a teal, gadwall, or spoonbill in the mud so we could make room for one more mallard in our limit.

Somebodies decoys would always get shot.

We'd bring an extra gun for the cameraman so we could shoot his limit.

Dawgs would wear collars and get lit up for non-compliance.

Anyone who couldn't call good would be hear about it and be forced to put their call in their pocket.

We'd waste half-a-box of shells tryin to sluece a gadwall hen on the water.

HBO would put out an un-edited version on DVD.

Anybody else got ideas?

Shayne


----------



## tom (Jan 4, 2003)

*But ever once in a while*

I keep watching those stupid shows (when I get the chance) hopeing I'll get to see some good dog work. A while back NW sportsman did a series feturing Dean Cooper with 'Dillon' (Golden Retriever MN hall of famer) and it was defitnatly worth the time to watch. There are lots of good dogs out there, and I can't for the life of me figure out why these show execs choose not to use them.
tom---who wants to see 'chucker huntin with Mike & Lottie"


----------



## boomer 453 (Jan 4, 2003)

Shayne,
Got to be sure to include the doofus in the middle who claims to hit everything
the guy who wallops the bird thats already falling stone dead-and claims it
the guy who forgets to reload
And above all- be sure to get the guy who falls face first in the muck on the way to the blind


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey I'd watch it every Sunday morning. You guys think me and boomer could get an invite to hunt on your show too. We are your most loyal viewers :lol:


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

And be SURE you mention that Jerry is out in a blind. Don't dare show him in the truck, getting warm, with Sweet Thing!!!!!!!

Better yet, just ALWAYS say that Jerry is in the blind whether I'm there or not.

Jerry


----------



## Paul-TEXAS (Jan 7, 2003)

The show must have a crappy cabin or trailer that is barely habitable (like it usually is) OR a beautiful lodge with hot babes waiting the card tables, pouring 30 year old scotch and lighting our cigars.(since that is what our wives think).


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

boomer 453 said:


> Shayne,
> Got to be sure to include the doofus in the middle who claims to hit everything
> the guy who wallops the bird thats already falling stone dead-and claims it
> the guy who forgets to reload
> And above all- be sure to get the guy who falls face first in the muck on the way to the blind


That would be me!!! Cept the fallin part.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

It would be important to show the action when the host steps out to take a whiz - sure invitation for ducks to land. I'd also like to hear some really creative multisyllable swearing when they get buzzed by a group of Teal. The Billy and Buck show is the all time WORST. "Here Buck" "Good GIRL"
Girl?? I watched the DU show last weekend, with the HMFWIC of DU and the King of Beers himself - walking out to get their own damn ducks (guess the dog was on lunch break). The guy owns Budweiser for crying out loud - buy/rent/borrow a dog!!!! (at least invite me)

Bubba


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Bubba said:


> It would be important to show the action when the host steps out to take a whiz - sure invitation for ducks to land. I'd also like to hear some really creative multisyllable swearing when they get buzzed by a group of Teal. The Billy and Buck show is the all time WORST. "Here Buck" "Good GIRL"
> Girl?? I watched the DU show last weekend, with the HMFWIC of DU and the King of Beers himself - walking out to get their own damn ducks (guess the dog was on lunch break). The guy owns Budweiser for crying out loud - buy/rent/borrow a dog!!!! (at least invite me)
> 
> Bubba


Did you see the guy with the yellow dog buddy and the handlin drills he did?

Shayne


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

I think this new show should be called simply "The Shaaaayne Show.
It would be Staurday Night Live, The Man Show, Most Wanted and The Gong Show all rolled into one.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Steve UT said:


> I think this new show should be called simply "The Shaaaayne Show.
> It would be Staurday Night Live, The Man Show, Most Wanted and The Gong Show all rolled into one.


Man Show huh? Could we have "Girls jumping on trampolines" at the end!!!

Shayne - Good idea Steeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeve!


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

I actually thought Buddy and his boss in AR did a decent job. He was admittedly new to it and was reasonably humble. 

His dog was confused on that one break and other than that was rock-steady. The dog did a decent job of going straight and hitting the thick stuff - to the point where the old-timer was complaining about him knocking down the natural blind cover. The dog did a great job of not avoiding thick stuff that was on his line.

I found it funny that the old guy kinda complained about the dog throughout the show and gave a very subtle bit of praise in support of Buddy at the end.

The handler also admitted that he had a long ways to go and was just getting started. 

It was much better than the vast majority of retriever work I've seen on TV shows. Real birds, pretty decent footage, and a dog that was NOT obnoxious or terrible. Overall, he got all the chickens and didn't dilly dally or waste much time.

My biggest observation was that I kept wishing that guy would just take the bird from the dog and help him back on those makeshift decks. He kept hurrying the dog to get up there, with no ramps or steps, digging his front claws in to clamber up. THEN would take the bird. Sooner or later, that dog's gonna bite down while straining to get up on that deck and squash a bird - and the guy's probably gonna be unhappy with the dog.

Granted, the casts and handling were pretty darn non-standard. The dog did break one time, but the guy handled it well. I think that when the old-timer exclaimed something about his second bird (they apparently had agreed to shoot singles only) the dog was confused and thought he'd been sent. I'm afraid if my dog had broke on camera, I'd have made sure he did not complete the retrieve and I commend the guy for making a non-issue out of it. I doubt that the way that went down will be likely to evolve into a true breaking problem. Seemed like he'll be ready for it in the future and will better coordinate the plans with his blind-mates.

Chris


----------



## boomer 453 (Jan 4, 2003)

Shayne,

There is one format that would guarantee success and possibly win some kind of emmy award.

Ever watched "fish on"?

They're living my dream every sunday on ESPN!!!!!!!


----------



## RETREVR (Jan 7, 2003)

and the greatest macho duck dawg in the world has only picked up 4 birds this year... 


That would be entertaining...watching eight episodes to see four birds.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

RETREVR said:


> and the greatest macho duck dawg in the world has only picked up 4 birds this year...
> 
> 
> That would be entertaining...watching eight episodes to see four birds.


Ha! Good one! :wink: 

In defense of the choco dawg, he _was_ in a cast for most of the season. I'm thinking that the show would have had a stand-in for the choco while on the injured list.

Of course there was that series of retrieves done around Thanksgiving when a junior handler stepped in unauthorized to run the machodawg. Rumor has it the choco was kicking up dust and bits of turf, while that cast was stirring so fast it looked like a white blur! Of course the highlight of the show would be the discussion between said Junior Handler and the macho dawg's owner.

But that's another story......Chris


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> RETREVR said:
> 
> 
> > and the greatest macho duck dawg in the world has only picked up 4 birds this year...
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA... That's too funny!!! I wish i could tell that story on here, but i'm afraid said Jr. handler's Aunt wouldn't be to happy.

Yeah it's sad the macho dawg has only gotten 4 ducks this year. Usually near 200 by this time of year. It's very very sad. Next weekend is my last shot... hopefully he'll drag in a couple limits.

Shayne - Have plenty of stand-in dawgs to choose from... Luke would be a good' un. I even have access to a couple of FCs i could use on the show.


----------



## tom (Jan 4, 2003)

<<<still think
'chucker huntin with Mike & lottie"
has a better ring to it than
'sky busten with Sha(Y)ne & Buddy the Beagle'
:crazyeyes:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> I actually thought Buddy and his boss in AR did a decent job. He was admittedly new to it and was reasonably humble.
> 
> His dog was confused on that one break and other than that was rock-steady. The dog did a decent job of going straight and hitting the thick stuff - to the point where the old-timer was complaining about him knocking down the natural blind cover. The dog did a great job of not avoiding thick stuff that was on his line.
> 
> ...


Compared to average Joe Hunter's dog... Buddy did a nice job. But what made him so special that he get's to be on TV with his dog? I got a better dog, i'm better lookin... the only thing i'm missing is an old guy to tell me how much my dog sucks - and i'm sure i could get Jerry to play that part.

You gotta admit, his handling was hilarious. You can be "PC" all you want and call it "non-standard" but it was a HOOT!!!

Shayne - Hopes Chris doesn't know that guy... (and knows Chris was rolling whilst the dude was doin ballet to handle his dog)


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Shayne said:


> You gotta admit, his handling was hilarious. You can be "PC" all you want and call it "non-standard" but it was a HOOT!!!
> 
> Shayne - Hopes Chris doesn't know that guy... (and knows Chris was rolling whilst the dude was doin ballet to handle his dog)


Brother Timmmmmmmmmmmmah,

Actually, there's a commercial on the Fox Network shown during playoff games. It shows Bradshaw and Hogan doing pirouettes in ballet class with some pretty ladies in pink tutus.

I did have subconscious visual, now that you mention it, that tied the unique and relatively clumsy casts on "waterdog" to moves in the commercial. (Actually the Louisiana boy was clumsy and I'm pretty sure that was rehearsed. Hulk was pretty fluid.) 

Having lived in Pittsburgh from 1974 to 1982, this boy can readily remember ol' Bradshaw, A.D.D. ( he claimed to have Attention Deficit in a recent TV interview) and all, flowing, juking, pumping, sprinting and diving with the best of 'em.

One of the best QB's to touch a football....but I'm biased.

No doubt Shayne, the casts looked goofy. But in a strange way, they show Joe TV Hunter that something beyond breaking the second a gun goes off is a good thing.

You gotta admit, that dog stopped on a whistle DARN GOOD! That alone is enough to get Joe DU to take notice! The finer points can be noticed the second a guy claims to have a "Master Hunter".

Speaking of which, anyone ever read an article written by Ruben Perez?

- peace, Chris


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Shayne said:
> 
> 
> > You gotta admit, his handling was hilarious. You can be "PC" all you want and call it "non-standard" but it was a HOOT!!!
> ...


Good point Chris and something i did not think of... _"Hey, that dog turned on the whistle... and look how that hunter is showing him which direction to go... i'm gonna research and see how to teach that."_

Good way of looking at it.

Shayne - Got my RNT Acrylic back from Rusty today... i've got more ring than southwestern bell!


----------



## RETREVR (Jan 7, 2003)

Shayne said:


> Chris Atkinson said:
> 
> 
> > I actually thought Buddy and his boss in AR did a decent job. He was admittedly new to it and was reasonably humble.
> ...


I really just wanted to see if I could quote a quote.
Anyway...
That apologistic attitude is just the thing that got everybody fired up the last time this topic came up.


----------



## RickF (Jan 3, 2003)

It may be perceived as poor dog work. However, what it does do is serve as a medium to Joe average that you can train a dog for hunting. the average person sure can identify better with this stuff vs. a field trial. It replaces a possible deer hunting show, bike racing, bull riding or an informercial. It promotes our passion. It inspires those and educates those unfamiliar with our favorite pastime.

8) 

Rick


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

RETREVR said:


> I really just wanted to see if I could quote a quote.
> Anyway...
> That apologistic attitude is just the thing that got everybody fired up the last time this topic came up.


That's two posts from you so far that i'm not sure i like the tone of... be nice.

Shayne


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Actually, the "Buddy" segment did do a fairly good job of depicting the camaraderie and joshing that is part of the fun and the dog did get the chickens. The Billy and gender confused dog show is another story. That guy couldn't hit a bull in the ass with a shovel, his calling is incredibly bad and then claims whatever falls. The dog breaks at the click of the safety and is a complete self-hunter.
I think it's great that we have at least some duck hunting shows, but there's gotta be a better alternative. 
None of the above whining and carping is meant in any way to diminish my disgust over the Hunting With Hank show. That one sends me to the barfer every time.

Bubba -
who thinks the girls jumping on trampoline thing has merit.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

tom said:


> <<<still think
> 'chucker huntin with Mike & lottie"
> has a better ring to it than
> 'sky busten with Sha(Y)ne & Buddy the Beagle'
> :crazyeyes:


Hell i'd rather watch chuckar huntin with Mike & Lottie than me have my own show... but that can't happen. How bout Coot Huntin with Sherwin and Maxx?

I never sky bust, I simply take high passing shots when i doubt their gonna decoy.

Shayne - Teachin Buddy the Beagle the difference between and hail call and a greeting... although he appears to be asleep, i'm certain he is just closing his eyes and imagining that flock of greenheads werkin... the snoring must be his mallard drake call.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Retrevr,

Please send secret decoder ring. Message not understood.

What/whose is the "apologistic attitide"?

Please define the "everybody" that got upset the last time this came up.

Please explain the "this" that everybody got fired up about.


Good job quoting the quote!

Chris


----------



## Chris Kingrea (Jan 3, 2003)

Shayne said:


> That's two posts from you so far that i'm not sure i like the tone of... be nice.
> 
> Shayne


I was begining to wonder if you still had your antennas up after you let the first one slide.

WAZZUP retrevr boy ??? You wouldn't be doing this :snipersmile: to the Shayner would ya ?


Chris


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Chris Kingrea said:


> Shayne said:
> 
> 
> > That's two posts from you so far that i'm not sure i like the tone of... be nice.
> ...


My antennas are always up... but everyone deserves the benefit of the doubt. Once those doubts are removed, then... and only then, will big daddy







come out to play. 

Until then...







.

Shayne


----------



## Anthony Heath (Jan 3, 2003)

*Grrrrrrrrr!*

I don't get OLN so not familiar with those of which you guys speak, but tghe one guy on the boob tube that really grates my a$% is Wayne Pearson. Can't remember the title of his show, but he partakes in a variety of hunting and fishing activities talks like he is the sheet while always going with a local guide. Just drives me nuts. Went on one dove hunt and he kept walking ou to the birds with his lab repeating fetch it up, fetch it up. By the time the dog had the bird he could have leaned over and "picked it up".


----------



## RETREVR (Jan 7, 2003)

Chris Kingrea said:


> Shayne said:
> 
> 
> > That's two posts from you so far that i'm not sure i like the tone of... be nice.
> ...


Shayne-
My first post was in jest about your disappointing season thus far. You seem to have a good sense of humor. I suppose I was wrong to test that. Sorry.

Chris-
I was referring to this quote from you, posted by Shayne:
"I actually thought Buddy and his boss in AR did a decent job. He was admittedly new to it and was reasonably humble. 

His dog was confused on that one break and other than that was rock-steady. The dog did a decent job of going straight and hitting the thick stuff - to the point where the old-timer was complaining about him knocking down the natural blind cover. The dog did a great job of not avoiding thick stuff that was on his line...."


I use “apologetic” to mean “defender of”. To say, “I actually thought Buddy and his boss in AR did a decent job” was apologetic.

This same topic came up months ago. I commented that the the guy was frustrated and embarrassed but it was still better than watching boat racing.
Sorry about the generalizations. "Everybody" did not get fired up. Only "everybody" that responded to me. I apologized to each person involved. 
Anyway, my sentiments are similar to RickF's. I'd still rather watch bad duck hunting than good boat racing.

Kingrea-
Did you just call me "boy"?
Maybe we can get together next year for the Big 12 Championship.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Ah....got it now.

Thanks for the clarification Retrevr. 

So you yourself were apologetic in a similar scenario and felt that folks came down on you for it. Now I get it.

I'm with you and Rick and most. I'd watch Buddy and his boss all day long (provided that I could not be out hunting with my own dawg) as opposed to watching bull riding or boat races.

Don't worry...be happy! :wink:

Big Ten? WE ARE..............PENN STATE!!!!! Go Nittany Lions!


----------



## RETREVR (Jan 7, 2003)

I think a celebrity dog show would be the way to go. Every week you could take an accomplished dog hunting and profile their breeding training and accomplishments. You could do a "A&E biography" on them. 

In the case of the macho dawg it could be more of a "Behind the Music" and explain how his career was on the rise until he fell into the trap of all night parties and started hanging out with beagles. Or maybe even a "Joe Macho Dawg" format. Is there a Chateau we could use in Arkansas?


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Ah....got it now.
> 
> Thanks for the clarification Retrevr.
> 
> ...


Well i still think Buddy sucks... HAHAHA! Not really, but he's not worthy of a TV show. Macho Dawg TV is what we need!!!

I too appreciate the clarification. I like to think i have a sense of humor about pretty much everything and i can take as much as i dish... just had to verify it was humor.

Anything's better than boat racing!!!

Shayne


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Compared to average Joe Hunter's dog... Buddy did a nice job. But what made him so special that he get's to be on TV with his dog? I got a better dog, i'm better lookin... the only thing i'm missing is an old guy to tell me how much my dog sucks - and i'm sure i could get Jerry to play that part.













/Paul


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Macho Dawg TV! Sounds good to me. Me and the macho choco dawg would take buddies and their dawgs huntin in all the best spots. I would do a segment on training, including interviews with pros accross the country.
> 
> It would be real hunting - such as...
> 
> ...




The after hunt to the strip club :wink:


----------



## TxFig (Apr 13, 2004)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> OLN - Outdoor Life Network.


Actually OLN was renamed to Versus. Channel 151 on DishNetwork.


----------



## Zack (May 17, 2005)

CNBarnes said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> > OLN - Outdoor Life Network.
> ...


In 2003 when this thread was started it was still OLN :wink:


----------



## TxFig (Apr 13, 2004)

Paul-TEXAS said:


> The show must have a crappy cabin or trailer that is barely habitable (like it usually is) OR a beautiful lodge with hot babes waiting the card tables, pouring 30 year old scotch and lighting our cigars.(since that is what our wives think).



Isn't that show called *Crossing Country* and on The Outdoor Channel?

:shock:


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Paul....boredom can be a terrible thing. 8) 

Stop the madness regards,

kg


----------



## Joe S. (Jan 8, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> I even have access to a couple of FCs i could use on the show.


Yeah, sure...like FCs can actually hunt.

U R Out Of Your Mind Regards,

Joe S.


----------



## Uncle Bill (Jan 18, 2003)

Having missed this the first time around, it was fun to read it all. But after viewing Shaynes latest avatar that often, my crotch aches. :shock: :roll: 

UB


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Some of that early Shayne stuff is awesome. Too bad he's gotten soft in his old age, we never get to see that "attitude" anymore.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

Bring back the old Shayne!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Ralph Bartley said:


> Bring back the old Shayne!


Too late. He's gone all corporate PC on us...remember when he had girls in his avatar? Now the best he can do is some jumpin dude in a monkey suit. Makes you wonder where is parents went wrong...?

/Paul


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

wish i would have seen da post while we were still shooting plenty of birds shayne. would have luv'd to see your mandog in action in da louisiana marsh. get a cameraman and lets plan a trip for november, maybe you can even bring your bear!! 8)


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

rlittle said:


> lets plan a trip for november, maybe you can even bring your bear!! 8)


he can't do that anymore, he's "p" whipped with a fancy new house to pay for :wink:


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

P-WHIPPED?????????, SHAYNE!!!!!!!!!!!!! SAY IT AIN'T SO DR ED.  MAYBE YOU CAN COME DOWN AND TELL HONCHO STORIES WHEN IT GETS SLOW IN DA BLIND????


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

EdA said:


> he can't do that anymore, he's "p" whipped with a fancy new house to pay for :wink:


Isn't their a rule about not being on trial grounds if you've been whipped in the last 30 days or something?

/Paul


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> EdA said:
> 
> 
> > he can't do that anymore, he's "p" whipped with a fancy new house to pay for :wink:
> ...


If being p-whooped excluded you from running dogs, none of my friends would be able to run.

Fortunately for ME... i don't have that problem!

SM


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

achiro said:


> Some of that early Shayne stuff is awesome. Too bad he's gotten soft in his old age, we never get to see that "attitude" anymore.



Money may not change every thing but it changes some things. :wink:


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

FREE SHAYNE!!!!

Let's see how many remember that.

Jerry


----------



## bsballdreamer (Dec 5, 2006)

some of the other shows are terrible, but yella and justin tackett on waterdog are awesome, and every dog ive seen from dan heard on the show, including dakota did an awesome job.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Gun_Dog2002 said:
> 
> 
> > EdA said:
> ...


Well keep in mind if a whuppin is administered by the jello-babe then a 30 day lay off would be needed.....and welcome...

/Paul


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Wow Shayne really has mellowed and gone corporate PC. Bring back Shayne circa 2003!


----------



## Dale (Dec 21, 2003)

Yea most of the dogs on the shows are at best started dogs. 
A couple stand out, Yella of coarse and not because I have met her and JT does a great job.

I think it is Fall Flight and the dog's name is BJ does a pretty good job. 

I think for me the worst of the worst as far as retrieving work is 
" Tournament Hunter TV". It looks like a good game but I have only seen one dog ever make a half way decent retrieve.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

mjh345 said:


> Wow Shayne really has mellowed and gone corporate PC. Bring back Shayne circa 2003!


Shayne has been talkin dog smack on the internet since 1998 with some of these folks. Chris, Joe S, Kurt, and myself were kickin it on RTF when it was Bill Osborn's.

SM


----------



## Polock (Jan 6, 2003)

Dale said:


> Yea most of the dogs on the shows are at best started dogs.
> A couple stand out, Yella of coarse and not because I have met her and JT does a great job.
> 
> I think it is Fall Flight and the dog's name is BJ does a pretty good job.
> ...


WOW Dale, I thinks ya needs a EG Workshop in August in NY......wife just ain't got da point across.................see ya in August............


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Shayne; the new avatar is a good start. By the by I hope you didnt retire Anna for good, she definitely deserves a sequel!!


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

Shayne,
Here are a few Louisiana hunting tricks you could show off on your new "Shayne & Macho and Art & Jefe Huntin' Show".

Start out hunting somebody elses blind. (Get everyones attention right up front)
Spread out enough corn so it can be seen from 5 miles up.
Pass out lead shot to everyone. 
Have a license and stamp that are 5 years old.
Lay down a few black birds when things die down..... or maybe a GB Heron or two...Another sure attention grabber!
No plugs.
If it flys by, shot it.
We don't do limits!
And the best of all. We don't have any competition because we hunt during the split .... 
If things get to boring we could get drunk and strap a TT around someones neck(not mine) and give the transmitter to your best buddy!
That should make for a good show ... till we get caught.


I have never done that last one regards,
Arturo


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Fortunately for ME... i don't have that problem!


no you don't, you don't run dogs, you just talk about it :roll:


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Arturo said:


> Shayne,
> Here are a few Louisiana hunting tricks you could show off on your new "Shayne & Macho and Art & Jefe Huntin' Show".
> 
> Start out hunting somebody elses blind. (Get everyones attention right up front)
> ...


 :lol: 

So, for the Spring Blue Wing Teal shoot, would you suggest a 20ga with lead? 

If it's almost Easter then the marshes around here have to be loaded with Teal! :wink: 

No one mentioned Flyway Highway! The guy reminds me of Adam Carolla from the Man Show.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

EdA said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> > Fortunately for ME... i don't have that problem!
> ...


Watchit old school, I don't even talk about talk training these days... HAHAHA And i've gotten an RJ and a Jam in the last month, so kiss it.


SM


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> i've gotten an RJ and a Jam in the last month, so kiss it.


well whoop de dooo  .....

you braggin' or tellin' :wink: 

and was that the Open or the Amateur :wink:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

EdA said:


> Shayne Mehringer said:
> 
> 
> > i've gotten an RJ and a Jam in the last month, so kiss it.
> ...


smart ass


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

Mr Booty said:


> :lol:
> 
> So, for the Spring Blue Wing Teal shoot, would you suggest a 20ga with lead?
> 
> ...


20ga is prefect for those slow hardly flying easy to hit teal!
My ex used to always complain about me going Teal hunting every Easter weekend. I dropped her like a bald eagle in a croaker sack.
Left out shootin' from the road! That's the reason I got my 1st Lab .... so's I wouldn't have to get out of the truck.

Those were the days regards,
Arturo


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

You steal that avi from one of your myspace girlfriends?


----------



## Uncle Bill (Jan 18, 2003)

Arturo said:


> Mr Booty said:
> 
> 
> > :lol:
> ...



YO, Toscanini...great to see you still on the proper side of the grass, and contributing.

Just curious, since this thread has been so overly hijacked already, How do you prepare those iggles? Similar to the Whhoooopers? Do you use a different sauce than what the UIM would use for, say, a batch of them fancy owls? 

UB

PS Thanks for the avi change, Shayne. Makes me feeeeellll soooo much better.


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

Uncle Bill said:


> Just curious, since this thread has been so overly hijacked already, How do you prepare those iggles? Similar to the Whhoooopers? Do you use a different sauce than what the UIM would use for, say, a batch of them fancy owls?
> 
> UB


Overly hijacked already????? Hey ul, it was labled "Fed Up." I thought the boy lost sumthin' on FedEx! No matter how you prepare any of them, they taste the same (like chicken) to the common layman! The different sauces are for us more soaphisticated conasewers. Although Owl sauce, which can be found in the food section of any Wal-Mart Supercenter in the south, will work fine on any of the high flyin' species ....... Whoooopers, eggles, Herons, etc ... it also works on sparrows, meadowlarks, blackbirds, finches etc...... It is one damngood all around cooking sauce.

I know I may not speak well. But I know I speak weller than a lot of people I know! :lol: 
Speltcheckin' regards,
Arturo


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

If FedEx and UPS merge would they then be called 

FED UP

/Paul


----------



## rip (Sep 4, 2003)

*shawne*

farmer is there now competing .do you think you want to po po him and his dogs.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: shawne*



rip said:


> farmer is there now competing .do you think you want to po po him and his dogs.


Was this to me? Subject was Shawne...

SM


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

For those of you that are "challenged"
*THE FIRST POST IN THIS THREAD IS FROM JAN...2003*


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

achiro said:


> For those of you that are "challenged"
> *THE FIRST POST IN THIS THREAD IS FROM JAN...2003*


*So what! What's your point? THE CURRENT LAST POST IS THIS THREAD IS FROM MAR. 21, 2007.*


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Arturo said:


> achiro said:
> 
> 
> > For those of you that are "challenged"
> ...


You are "challenged"


Thats my point. :wink:


----------

